# TES model 1350A calibration file wanted



## goldeneye243 (Aug 29, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has got a calibration file for the 1350A sound level meter made by TES?

I am waiting on the delivery of an RS meter so I guess I can generate one against that but presumably without too much accuracy.

Thanks in advance!


----------

